# Best Way to Connect HTPC to TV



## JustJoe91010 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm looking for some advice on the best way to connect my HTPC to my tv.

This is what I have to work with...

TV I/O...

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6202/6134704917_ed3a79f289_b.jpg

HTPC Graphics Card...

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6171/6135252604_18912e0937_b.jpg

The only other thing currently connected to the tv is a DVD recorder with these connections...

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6196/6134704789_914d077a5c_b.jpg

Now here's the catch. The HDMI input on the tv doesn't work.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

JustJoe91010 said:


> Now here's the catch. The HDMI input on the tv doesn't work.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Get the TV fixed.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, HDMI is the most convenient way to connect your HTPC, and the only way to reliably watch protected streams like blu-ray. Now, there are products that will convert copy-protected material to component, but these are 100% foolproof and the protection scheme can be changed in the future: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011410&p_id=8125&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JustJoe91010 (Sep 11, 2011)

jinjuku said:


> Get the TV fixed.


That would be the simple way but I checked into it, it would cost more than it's worth. The tv is an older model DLP that I plan to replace after the first of the year.

I was hoping for a solution to bridge the gap until then.

Also, as of now, I don't have any bluRays. I have a player/burner in the new HTPC build, but am not convinced that I want to build a library of bluRay when I think the next big thing (improved 3D technology, smellovision or something) is right around the corner.

Might have to check into one of the converters to use component.


----------



## GP400CI (Mar 29, 2011)

I must also agree on getting the tv fixed, but since you don't want to, then the only alternative is to get a different tv or projector. There is no "cost-effective" way around the problem. Blu-ray's cannot and will not play without an HDCP connection from the video card to television/projector. Sorry to hear the HDMI port broke bud..


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup, as everyone else here NEW TV! HDMI makes it convenient and easy. Mine is connected from HTPC to Receiver to Tv. All through HDMI cables


----------

